# More Dots



## jttheclockman (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is a pen that got some notice with a magazine. I won 3rd place with it. It is a Baron with ebony black wood and aluminum dots. The cap is all aluminum. The ebony has 8 coats of med CA and the cap was spun and polished to a high shine. This pen sold almost imediately after I got it off the lathe. These type segmented pens are only the tip of the ice that I want to get into. 

Thanks for looking. As always any comments or questions are always welcomed.


----------



## jking (Sep 24, 2012)

That looks very nice.  It's understandable that it sold very quickly.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Love the work you're doing these days, and this just shows a stunning ability to convert imagination into hand turned reality.  Awesome


----------



## gbpens (Sep 24, 2012)

Metal is simply pure class when done right and you did it right!


----------



## skiprat (Sep 24, 2012)

John, I think it's very striking and I like it a lot.  However, I think you got a tiny error in the spacing between the rings of dots.  Hope you don't mind me saying so but we both know that if anyone can get absolute accuracy with segments or spacing then it's you. :wink::biggrin:


----------



## Dustygoose (Sep 24, 2012)

I see why it sold quickly.  Sweet pen


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 24, 2012)

Sharp looking pen. Great job.


----------



## Robert111 (Sep 24, 2012)

Okay, John. I see you ARE a pen guy. (re: my PM). Now I remember the Panache of yours I saw a few days ago. Brilliant work! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Wright (Sep 24, 2012)

I like that, something different. Great looking pen! Thinking outside the box.


----------



## Jeremy Pederson (Sep 24, 2012)

*pen*

great pen and congrats on 3rd place


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 24, 2012)

Another nice one, John. It's no wonder it sold right away!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 24, 2012)

skiprat said:


> John, I think it's very striking and I like it a lot. However, I think you got a tiny error in the spacing between the rings of dots. Hope you don't mind me saying so but we both know that if anyone can get absolute accuracy with segments or spacing then it's you. :wink::biggrin:


 


Thanks Steve.

Now I know your eyes are better than mine which are getting quite old, and being I do not have this pen any more to confirm that, I would go out on the limb and have to say they were dead on accurate because of the method I use to do these type pens. I know it is done on a wood lathe but the setup I am using is pretty darn close to being accurate as can be. I know sometimes indexing wheels can have some slop in them but I tried the best I could to account for that.  Not saying you are wrong but I do not see it and hopefully it is just the photo distortion.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 24, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> Okay, John. I see you ARE a pen guy. (re: my PM). Now I remember the Panache of yours I saw a few days ago. Brilliant work! Looking forward to seeing more!


 
Thanks Robert as I mentioned just do a search of my name and you will see lots of pens I have done in the past and shown here. before I left. . I do not put them in a album though so you have to see them in the Show us your pens forum. 

I do have a few others that I will post that are more involved segmenting. One of them took second place in the same contest as I previously mentioned.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 24, 2012)

John, I've always enjoyed your work in pens as well as clocks glad to have you back and I don't care what Skippy says it's perfect to my eyes but remember he's looking through Welch fog.:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 24, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> John, I've always enjoyed your work in pens as well as clocks glad to have you back and I don't care what Skippy says it's perfect to my eyes but remember he's looking through Welch fog.:biggrin:


 

Thanks Roy. I don't know but Skipman has that very keen vision and that is why he can see into the future and some of his pens prove it. Mortal people here on Earth can not visualize some of his creations.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Sep 25, 2012)

Great pen. I can only imagine the fun you had turning with all those aluminum dots.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 25, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## skiprat (Sep 25, 2012)

LOL, now I feel bad, TickTockman and Oklahomanic !!:redface::biggrin:

Don't forget that our *Welsh* fog has grid lines in it so we can see where we're going. Can't be bumping into any of our sheep:biggrin:

It could well be the pic John, perhaps when you resized it, but the ring of dots on the right appears to be closer. Maybe not. :wink: Maybe I'm just jealous!!:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 25, 2012)

:biggrin:





Ruby pen turning said:


> Great pen. I can only imagine the fun you had turning with all those aluminum dots.


 

Surprisingly the dots did not make it any more difficult to turn. I do use a carbide cutter so that helps alot. They were a pain to glue in the holes though. I think I had more glue on my fingers than in the holes. No one would have been able to trace my fingerprints with all that CA on them:biggrin:








skiprat said:


> LOL, now I feel bad, TickTockman and Oklahomanic !!:redface::biggrin:
> 
> Don't forget that our *Welsh* fog has grid lines in it so we can see where we're going. Can't be bumping into any of our sheep:biggrin:
> 
> It could well be the pic John, perhaps when you resized it, but the ring of dots on the right appears to be closer. Maybe not. :wink: Maybe I'm just jealous!!:biggrin:


 

Now I feel really  honored. Someone actually takes the time to grid out my photos to check my work. Boy I am going to have to step up my game just abit more. Anything is possible I guess. I can say that I used spacers to set up the router for each row of dots and they were all cut from the same piece of stock. Now was there a slight difference maybe so. But if we are talking that difference I would accept this for a hand made pen any day of the week. 

I promise I will try to do better the next time. :redface::biggrin:


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 25, 2012)

Just beautiful.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 25, 2012)

jttheclockman said:


> :biggrin: I promise I will try to do better the next time. :redface::biggrin:


 
Good, cos I'll be checking up on you!!!:tongue:

But seriously John, if jokers like me need to count pixels to find minute errors then your work is already exceptional and you have nothing to worry about!!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 25, 2012)

John, All joking aside that is a great looking pen, but I think the third dot in the second row on the "back side" is smaller than the rest. :biggrin:


----------



## Sataro (Sep 25, 2012)

That is one amazing looking pen. It is easily understood why that pen sold so quickly.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 25, 2012)

maxman400 said:


> John, All joking aside that is a great looking pen, but I think the third dot in the second row on the "back side" is smaller than the rest. :biggrin:


 


Now Max you told me you were not going to say anything. Now Skip is going to measure the size of the dots too. :biggrin::biggrin:

The next group of pens I am going to show are all true segmented ones and I even know one has a mistake in it but I won't point it out. I am sure someone else will. At least I do know people are looking and for that I thank you all. And thanks all for the kind words. Hopefully some of these will spark some ideas for others. So much you can do to a pen blank.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 25, 2012)

LOL John, I learn from my mistakes, so it won't be me that points out any future flaws of yours. :biggrin:
I'll be making sure that I only post pics when you're not around too, for a while !!:biggrin:



Oh.....and Max, I have just crossed you off my Christmas card list !!!!:tongue:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 25, 2012)

John do you know what the real deal is? When Skippy starts to pick on something he is just plain jealous! He wishes that he could make one that precise.  :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Sep 25, 2012)

Stop ganging up on me Tam, or I'll report you!!!!












:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 25, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> John do you know what the real deal is? When Skippy starts to pick on something he is just plain jealous! He wishes that he could make one that precise. :biggrin:


 

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:I know you are kidding because he has no reason to ever be jealous of anyone here especially of anything I do. His work stands alone and no one person comes close to his abilities to think outside the box and then produce an outstanding pen that leaves us all with our jaws dropping. I just want to be invited to the party. To have Steve critique one of my pens is an honor and I welcome it any time.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 25, 2012)

skiprat said:


> LOL, now I feel bad, TickTockman and Oklahomanic !!:redface::biggrin:
> 
> Don't forget that our *Welsh* fog has grid lines in it so we can see where we're going. Can't be bumping into any of our sheep:biggrin:



I think we found the problem..


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 25, 2012)

seriously.. nice pen. 
Wouldn't those dots look cool in MOP?

(yeah yeah.. give us an inch...)


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 25, 2012)

jttheclockman said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > John do you know what the real deal is? When Skippy starts to pick on something he is just plain jealous! He wishes that he could make one that precise. :biggrin:
> ...


 
John please stop.  We do not need his head bigger than his ears.  :tongue:


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 25, 2012)

NewLondon88 said:


> seriously.. nice pen.
> Wouldn't those dots look cool in MOP?
> 
> (yeah yeah.. give us an inch...)


 
Thinking out loud. I like it. Will have to see about that.


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 26, 2012)

Delicately charming pen it is !!!


----------

